# There goes those damned Mercans, again



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 26, 2016)

infoman asking for a UK forum site reminded me that we , "Mercans" are a nationality.  I don't believe most of us understand that. Years ago I got to go to the UK and France. One of the things that blew me away was everybody knew we were Americans. We weren't dress any differently. And it's not like we were carrying around a huge neon sign, or we had US flags on our clothing. My friend and I would walk into a pub, and everybody knew we we Americans. How???? We never opened our mouths. In the UK, they drive on the wrong side of the road. We would walk to  curb and immediately people would be watching us so that we didn't step into traffic, (which for us is a real easy thing to do). How did they know? Here in the US, yeah, we know were Americans, DUH!, but it's so strange when other people just know you're an American. Is it me, but I never thought of me being a nationality like the French, Germans, Brits, etc.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2016)

Interesting fur. I think of myself as a Canadian, but that nationality includes any born on my home soil, and all those immigrants who enrich our multicultural land. I hope we can ultimately be defined as a set of ideals which are more Canadian than any ethnicity could ever be. Kinda post nationalist dream.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2016)

Forgot to mention,oversees sometimes people thought I was American, other occasions Canadian.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Interesting fur. I think of myself as a Canadian, but that nationality includes any born on my home soil, and all those immigrants who enrich our multicultural land. I hope we can ultimately be defined as a set of ideals which are more Canadian than any ethnicity could ever be. Kinda post nationalist dream.



I think you guys are pretty much there already. I wish Canadianism was a disease. I live right next door.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 26, 2016)

Nationality?   NATIONality   Of course we are a NATIONality   by the very word...  America is a NATION... so therefore American is a nationality....   People often confuse nationality with descent..   I am American by nationality..... I am German by descent.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 26, 2016)

There might be subtleties in the dress and carriage of Americans, different slightly from people in other countries which we notice but you may not, Fuzz.  My ex was from New England and he certainly was adept at the New England swagger.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 26, 2016)

I think I can understand that....  People from other countries have a different look..... it's VERY subtle... and hard to explain... but think about it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2016)

I can pick fellow Aussies overseas very easily. One characteristic is that we tend to lean on things rather than stand upright. Another giveaway are the shorts that we call stubbies. Saying "Thanks mate" rather than leaving a tip is a sure sign that someone is from OZ.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 26, 2016)

Is that guy by any chance related to "the Donald"?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2016)

Agree with the subtle signs - we can't see it in ourselves but other can.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 26, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Agree with the subtle signs - we can't see it in ourselves but other can.



I seem to be able to pick out Eastern Europeans even before they open their mouths...  It's a bit harder with the Brits.. they are more like us...  But there is something that just looks different.. and not sure what that is... but it's there..


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 26, 2016)

It's easy to spot a Brit at the beach. They are sooooooooooooo pale and the older men wear socks with their sandals and the women carry handbags.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Is that guy by any chance related to "the Donald"?


Dunno. When was Donald last downunder?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 26, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> infoman asking for a UK forum site reminded me that we , "Mercans" are a nationality.  I don't believe most of us understand that. Years ago I got to go to the UK and France. One of the things that blew me away was everybody knew we were Americans. We weren't dress any differently. And it's not like we were carrying around a huge neon sign, or we had US flags on our clothing. My friend and I would walk into a pub, and everybody knew we we Americans. How???? We never opened our mouths. In the UK, they drive on the wrong side of the road. We would walk to  curb and immediately people would be watching us so that we didn't step into traffic, (which for us is a real easy thing to do). How did they know? Here in the US, yeah, we know were Americans, DUH!, but it's so strange when other people just know you're an American. Is it me, but I never thought of me being a nationality like the French, Germans, Brits, etc.



Of course American is a nationality!  What else would it be?

We were stationed in Germany for a long time (nearly 9 years -- I loved every minute of it). At first, people had me pegged as an American right away.  After we had been there a while, not so much.  There is a subtle difference in dress and carriage, for one thing.  And of course, when I was first there, I'm sure I had that wide-eyed "touristy" look whenever I was out and about -- not to mention looking uncertain when trying to figure things (like the money, the streetcars, etc., etc.) out.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 26, 2016)

Facial subtleties are a 'tell' as well.   This may sound presumptuous but I can usually 'tell' if a person is an English speaker, or is a "non" English speaker, by the way their face presents.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

Fuzzy, it's a bit annoying when you say 'drive on the wrong side of the road'. It's the other side. 

Americans are the only ones who wear 'fanny packs'. Actually called bum bags in the UK although no one uses them. A fanny is a ladies bits.

I used to be good at picking out Americans as they wear baseball caps and jeans. But everybody wears those now.

I could get bashed but yes the loud American stereotype is true.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Forgot to mention,oversees sometimes people thought I was American, other occasions Canadian.



I'm often asked if I'm Canadian. And I've been told some hesitate to ask someone if they are American because if they are Canadian they might get angry.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2016)

Umm. Ameriscot, sadly that is true. Some Canucks are sensitive around being perceived as Americans while traveling abroad. Many wear maple leaf pins. The reasoning behind this is simple. In many cases, There is a certain hostility displayed  towards 

Americans in some countries overseas. Canadians tend to be treated better. Conversely , while on our  travels,  we are sometimes treated as if Canada is a suburb of the United States. No matter how much we may love our southern neighbour, it is tedious to have our sovereignty 

ignored, or maligned.  When I was in Holland, once they knew I was a Canuck, they treated me like a queen. They still remember the Canadians liberating starving Holland in World War two. Amazing.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 26, 2016)

Mericon...Pitbull made fun of them, Hubby too...um, people who think Olive Garden is authentic I-talian?


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 26, 2016)

I remember the loudest group I ever saw in an American restaurant was a table of Germans dressed in Western wear (cowboy hats and boots included).  They sure had a good time.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't really have a stereotype for Americans, as as we're so used to US movies and TV.  But, when I met my ex he told me that his family who were from New England were just like the Archie Bunkers I didn't really understand what he meant, until we visited them and I realized it was true in so many ways, right down to the Eagle hanging on the wall, the knitted afghans on their colonial furniture, watching only sports on tv and shopping trips to the mall, it all seemed to fit in with that particular cliche.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 26, 2016)

Cookie..I think there is a grain of truth in some stereotypes.  Americans are such a diverse group...state-to-state and even city-to-city..that saying Americans as a whole are any certain way is kind of not true.  

I posted above about a group of Germans..and what I said is true..but I don't believe all Germans are loud..you know?  People are just people the world over.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2016)

In my experience, Americans on either side of the country are stereotypically different. Both groups are loud, the Californians complain more and appear more self entitled and those from New York are funnier and are sanguine about setbacks and minor disappointments. Just one woman's impression after travelling around Greece and Turkey in a tourist bus.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't believe 100% in stereotypes but they aren't pulled our of thin air. All are based on fact, but certainly doesn't apply to all or even the majority. 

I've heard loud tourists of several nationalities but there isn't a single country I've been in where I haven't been deafened by several or more groups of Americans talking much louder than is needed.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, and its interesting to see the differences all over the country here in Canada and what I know of the US, based on historic, economic, cultural, geographic and so many other factors -- it's truly a very mixed bag. And neither can one base an opinion about a country on a few patrons in a restaurant, however they can certainly leave lasting impressions on the locals.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> In my experience, Americans on either side of the country are stereotypically different. Both groups are loud, the Californians complain more and appear more self entitled *and those from New York are funnier and are sanguine about setbacks and minor disappointments.* Just one woman's impression after travelling around Greece and Turkey in a tourist bus.



We're wonderful people that way ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

Shali, I'm very bad at identifying Canadian accents but hubby can. He likes to say he can tell because they are polite. Haha.

Our neighbours here are from Alberta and I find their accent very strong.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2016)

I can identify some Canadian accents, maritimes and  Newfoundland are easy, some Albertans have a sort of twang. I have been told I have the west coast drawl, whatever that is, Annie. Lol.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 26, 2016)

It was always annoying ,when traveling,that I had to explain that I was Canadian and not part of 'you Americans'


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 26, 2016)

Before travelling to France we were told we'd be mistaken for Brits and to make sure we identified ourselves as Aussies. Apparently Aussies are popular in France and the Brits not so much. On a number of occasions we found this to be true.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2016)

We had the same advice, Mitchezz. 

I would love to visit the WW I battlefields where the 1st AIF saw action. 
I believe the Aussies are still revered in some French towns.


----------



## Bee (Jan 26, 2016)

That's strange because I have always been made to feel welcome in France.

I have been told though, that you can always tell an Australian in England because of the whining and moaning they do.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, well I did remark negatively about gammon steak and being served chips at every pub meal, even when mashed potato was one of the veggies.
I also remarked the mist never seemed to go away to reveal a blue sky until I realised that it wasn't mist but air pollution. 
I lamented that I couldn't see the stars at night. I did so want to see Polaris and Ursus Major but they eluded me.

Other than those little gripes, I loved every thing I saw and experienced while in England, Scotland and Wales. :Grin:


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes Warrigal it is still one of my goals to tour UK extensively. I'm a Republican but I love the history of Britain.


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 26, 2016)

Bee said:


> That's strange because I have always been made to feel welcome in France.
> 
> I have been told though, that you can always tell an Australian in England because of the whining and moaning they do.



Why so nasty Bee? My words were not meant to offend.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Yes, well I did remark negatively about gammon steak and being served chips at every pub meal, even when mashed potato was one of the veggies.
> I also remarked the mist never seemed to go away to reveal a blue sky until I realised that it wasn't mist but air pollution.
> I lamented that I couldn't see the stars at night. I did so want to see Polaris and Ursus Major but they eluded me.
> 
> Other than those little gripes, I loved every thing I saw and experienced while in England, Scotland and Wales. :Grin:



No air pollution in Scotland and probably not Wales. Must have been England.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

It's funny that the people who stereotype Scots and Irish as alcoholics get all bent out of shape when they are stereotyped.


----------



## Linda (Jan 27, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> infoman asking for a UK forum site reminded me that we , "Mercans" are a nationality.  I don't believe most of us understand that. Years ago I got to go to the UK and France. One of the things that blew me away was everybody knew we were Americans. We weren't dress any differently. And it's not like we were carrying around a huge neon sign, or we had US flags on our clothing. My friend and I would walk into a pub, and everybody knew we we Americans. How???? We never opened our mouths. In the UK, they drive on the wrong side of the road. We would walk to  curb and immediately people would be watching us so that we didn't step into traffic, (which for us is a real easy thing to do). How did they know? Here in the US, yeah, we know were Americans, DUH!, but it's so strange when other people just know you're an American. Is it me, but I never thought of me being a nationality like the French, Germans, Brits, etc.




I haven't read all the replies on here yet so pardon me if someone else has already asked this, but were you wearing a fanny pack?  That's a dead give away if you were.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 27, 2016)

:lol: and if you refer to it as a fanny pack there will be no room left for doubt.



> The *slang meaning* of "*Fanny*" has different *meanings* in the U.K. and Australia than it does in the U.S.
> In the U.S. it means the buttocks, while in Australia and the British Isles, it refers to the female genitals.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> :lol: and if you refer to it as a fanny pack there will be no room left for doubt.




LOL.  I learned not to use that word any more really fast!!!


----------



## Linda (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow, that could really get a person into trouble!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 27, 2016)

Nah. No trouble. We'd just send you up big time.

BTW we call it a bum bag.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Linda said:


> Wow, that could really get a person into trouble!



One that shocks Americans is when they hear someone say something like 'I'm going for a fag'.  A fag is a cigarette.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> One that shocks Americans is when they hear someone say something like 'I'm going for a fag'.  A fag is a cigarette.



A pack of fags is even more disturbing ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2016)

Geez, not funny.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Geez, not funny.




Why not? 

I was peripherally involved in that world. Homosexuals themselves often refer to each other as fags, often in an affectionate way.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 27, 2016)

The words meaning was originally 'bundle of sticks'. When and where after that ,it became all that it has become,has iits own history.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 27, 2016)

My mum used to call my sister and I 'little faggots' when we were naughty. 
Why we were likened to a bundle of kindling I have no idea but that is what she understood the word to mean.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 27, 2016)

We used to call cigarettes fags back in the late 60s in Canada. Gays were not called that, if I recall correctly, until 70s.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow. What I meant was that most of us " Mercans" don't realize that we are a distinct group- Americans. And for what ever reasons, other people can "pick us out of the line up".  When most of us go abroad and people ask us where we're from, we don't say America, we say New York, Texas, LA, Michigan, etc. I don't believe we know we have a unique American culture. That doesn't mean Americans are good or bad, it just means that Americans are Americans. Aussies are Aussies. French are French.


----------

